# Making a round metal ring for the rotating welding positioner



## Norppu (Jun 9, 2021)

The rubber hose protecting the gear in the rotating welding positioner needs a support around it.
I make a metal ring which is attached to the device using two silver soldered bushings.
That ring will then be glued into place using polyurethane rubber (Sikaflex).


----------

